# Where to stay in Algarve (cheap)



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

I'll be flying into Faro in a week and have yet to set up temporary accomodation for the first few days while looking for longer term rental. 
I'd like some recommendations for cheap hotels in a central location where I can take public transportation to various places on the coast and a bit inland, as well as walk to amenities during my stay, such as restaurants (good traditional, from scratch kind of food), ATMs, groceries etc.
So cheap but still decent, clean, safe. I have two young children, youngest is 2. I have looked at hostelworld.com and it seems that I must pay for the toddler full price (as for an additional person)--does anyone know if this is true? If so, maybe a hotel that charges a flat rate would be a cheaper option?
What towns fit my criterias? I'd like to be somewhat central from where I could travel both east and west easily. 

Thanks!


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

swedeinus said:


> I'll be flying into Faro in a week and have yet to set up temporary accomodation for the first few days while looking for longer term rental.
> I'd like some recommendations for cheap hotels in a central location where I can take public transportation to various places on the coast and a bit inland, as well as walk to amenities during my stay, such as restaurants (good traditional, from scratch kind of food), ATMs, groceries etc.
> So cheap but still decent, clean, safe. I have two young children, youngest is 2. I have looked at hostelworld.com and it seems that I must pay for the toddler full price (as for an additional person)--does anyone know if this is true? If so, maybe a hotel that charges a flat rate would be a cheaper option?
> What towns fit my criterias? I'd like to be somewhat central from where I could travel both east and west easily.
> ...


There are quite a few cheaper 'Pension' type hotels in Faro and this time of year all the smaller hotels like Acolina in Almancil or Loulé Jardim Hotel in Loulé will be doing deals. Any of these would be a decent base at least for your first few days.

I think you are going to find using public transport a bit of a nightmare, especially with two kids in tow. Don't get me wrong there is a reasonable service but I don't see it going where you want to go when you want it. Car hire is from about 8 euros a day at this time of year.


----------



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

MrBife said:


> There are quite a few cheaper 'Pension' type hotels in Faro and this time of year all the smaller hotels like Acolina in Almancil or Loulé Jardim Hotel in Loulé will be doing deals. Any of these would be a decent base at least for your first few days.
> 
> I think you are going to find using public transport a bit of a nightmare, especially with two kids in tow. Don't get me wrong there is a reasonable service but I don't see it going where you want to go when you want it. Car hire is from about 8 euros a day at this time of year.


Thanks for the suggestions. Are the hotels you mentioned within walking distance to restaurants, shops, ATMs etc?
Do you have any particular suggestion for pensions in Faro, or are they all pretty good? Any ideas in Olhao?

Well, I'm not sure about driving in Portugal. Is it bad all over, or just in bigger towns? Since I'm going to be in Portugal for 6 months, renting a car would end up being pretty expensive. How do locals get around? Does everyone own a car?

Thanks again.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

swedeinus said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. Are the hotels you mentioned within walking distance to restaurants, shops, ATMs etc?
> Do you have any particular suggestion for pensions in Faro, or are they all pretty good? Any ideas in Olhao?
> 
> Well, I'm not sure about driving in Portugal. Is it bad all over, or just in bigger towns? Since I'm going to be in Portugal for 6 months, renting a car would end up being pretty expensive. How do locals get around? Does everyone own a car?
> ...


No special recommendations for pensions in either Olhao or Faro. They are all much the same, clean, cheap and unremarkable. You just have to hunt around and find one you like the look of.

Loulé Jardim is in the Centre of Loule so may be a good first base as its near to everything. Bus Station, ATM's and Restaurants all on the doorstep.

The art of defending yourself against Portuguese drivers is quickly acquired - rule one is to expect the unexpected. You will be fine.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

The campsite in Olhao rents out little bugalows and chalets by the night/week, perhaps that might be an option.


----------



## seo (May 12, 2008)

*Cheap Hotels*

Your probably going to get the best deals online by looking at private rental web sites where owners let apartments and villas. This time of year you'll get good prices and you can approach then for long term rentals too.


----------



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

seo said:


> Your probably going to get the best deals online by looking at private rental web sites where owners let apartments and villas. This time of year you'll get good prices and you can approach then for long term rentals too.


any particular sites you recommend? I haven't had much luck after hours of searching. Sublet.com is pretty good, but limited. 

ah, thanks for the driving tip, MrBife! it sure would be convenient to have a car.
Loule sounds good.


----------

